# Live bait or dead bait



## Jsedgwick (May 7, 2013)

So I have been reading a lot online about how live bait is the best way to go. Growing up we always used dead shrimp or live sand fleas and got great results either way. Today at the tackle shop the guy at the counter assured me that all I need was some dead shrimp. so what do you all think? Is live better or will dead do it?


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

You can always make live bait dead bait. Unless you are fishing with Jesus its tough to go the other way around.

In all honesty when it comes to surf fishing I dont no that it matters much between live and fresh dead. Old dead is a different story.


----------



## Sea Raptor (Oct 15, 2012)

Never had luck with live shrimp in the surf, but after a long time with really smelly shrimp from bait shops, I started buying shrimp that was fit for human consumption, and had a lot better results


----------



## Drone82 (Jun 22, 2009)

Out at Johnson's last night. Didn't seem to matter either way. Was using live (kinda) pinfish and cut bait. Did about the same on both.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Live or Dead*

Fresh, cut market shrimp is the way to go.

Or..you can buy them alive, then watch them die! C2


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

You know, I put some really old (almost rotted) bait that we had I'm the chum churn and it didn't seem to raise anything but a stench in the water!!!!! So, I guess what I'm saying is the fresher the better? Unless you like catfish!


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Charlie2 said:


> Fresh, cut market shrimp is the way to go.
> 
> Or..you can buy them alive, then watch them die! C2


+1!!!!!


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

A good trick for using dead shrimp (fresh) is to remove the head and shell, leaving the tail on, then thread the hook all the way through the meat. It makes for a tasty little morsel that fish love and you'll get more hook-ups than lost bait. Great for surf fishing...and pretty much anything else you'd be using dead shrimp for. Makes it harder to sling the bait off while casting too.


----------

